# VERNON TEXAS,CRUISE AND CAR SHOW



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: THIS IS A COOL CRUISE ON SAT THEY SHUT DOWN THE TOWN AND FOR AROUND 20 BUCKS U CAN CRUISE FROM 5PM TILL 1AM SUN IS THE CAR SHOW AND FRI EVEYBODY STARTS ARRIVING BUT THERES HOT RODS,LOWRIDERS,BIKES,ETC. FOR MORE INFOwww.vsmca.com


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

we will have a hop in the parking lot of Ricardos and u will be able to hit your switches on the streets.


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

WERE IS VERNON?


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

GOOD OLD HWY 287 BETWEEN AMARILLO & WICHITA FALLS I LIVED IN THE STATE HOSPITAL THERE ACTUALLY WENT THERE FOR REHAB TO MUCH WACKY TABBACKY


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

travel time is about 2hrs30min. on 287 on the otherside of wichita falls.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@Jul 20 2005, 04:20 PM
> *WERE IS VERNON?
> [snapback]3444237[/snapback]​*


kinda by wichita falls, i go to wichita falls all the time...it would be cool if we went...not that far homie!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THERE EXPECTING OVER 4,000 CARS FROM HOT RODS, LOWRIDERS, BIKES, ETC. IT'S A COOL EVENT PEOPLE ALONG THE STREETS GRILLING,DRINKING, PARTYING,VENDORS,ETC THROUGHOUT THE TOWN. :thumbsup:


----------



## 77cutdog (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll be there this year but my cutlass will not  but my two brothers 81 monte carlos will be there.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

HEY A GOOD PLACE TO GO CHILL ALSO IF YOU WANT TO GET AWAY TO THE LAKE IS LAKE PAULINE BETWEEN CHILLICOTHE AND QUANAH LOTS OF GOOD FISHING THERE 

A DAY AT THE SHOW AND ONE AT THE LAKE WHAT A GET AWAY


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

sounds like agood idea :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 MIJO WILL BE THERE ROLLING WITH THE RADICALKINGZ!!!!!!  
HEY IS IT A SHOW ALSO OR JUST CRUISING>?????


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE CRUISE IS ON SAT AND THE SHOW IS ON SUNDAY BUT THEY HAVE ALOT OF OTHER EVENTS GOING ON TOO LIKE BURNOUTS ETC.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ON SAT WE WILL BE IN RICARDOS PARKING LOT AND HAVE BEEN GIVING THE OK TO HOP AND ON SUNDAY WE GOT PERMISSION TO USE THE PARKING LOT AND PAVILION AT THE SHOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 27 2005, 12:11 PM
> *
> [snapback]3490425[/snapback]​*


What's up niga, your shades mean your going up there or what... :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Jul 27 2005, 06:53 PM
> *What's up niga, your shades mean your going up there or what... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3493219[/snapback]​*


ill roll if i can get some one that doesnt back out at last minute :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This sounds like a cool event. If I'm back from vacation in Cali, I'll roll with who evers going from DFW, Mike / Brian...? I'll see if the club wants to take the hopper out there (63-65 Impala's)...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

TWO MORE WEEKS


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

whos going? :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

B, give Ceasar a call, they just got back from Ark so don't know if they'll want to leave town again so soon.... :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

HEY JOHN ALREADY DID YEAH AND IT IS A VERY BUSY SHOW SCHEDULE WE WILL BE TRAVELING TO H TOWN THIS WEEKEND AND VERNON NEXT, WE ALREADY BEEN OFFERED THE PAVILION FOR SUNDAY AND RICARDOS ON SAT THEY WANT TO SEE HOW IT'S DONE IN THE DFW.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## katrinag2008 (Jun 9, 2006)

The VTX car show is alot of fun.I go every year because I only live about 15 mis awa from Vernon in a small town called Davidson Ok anywayz its called Smmer's last Blast and the hold it every year on a Fri,Sat and Sun in Aug.This year its going to be held on the 11,12 and 13th On Friday there is a concert,the 4th annual swap meet and the test and tune cruise,On Saterday theres the Burnout Contest and the Official cruise which goes on from 7pm to 10pm then everyone else can join the cruise from 10pm to whenever On Sunday its the Service in the park and the Southern Regional Show Competition.For the cruise the cars must be from 1978 or older.
For more iformation or to registar your car go to www.vsmca.com you can also look at pis and videos from past cruises


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHO'S GOING THIS YEAR ITS A BLAST OUT THERE LOTS OF FUN THROUGHOUT THE WEEKEND B


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

TTT.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i wanna go this year!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 19 2006, 07:36 PM~5634817
> *  i wanna go this year!
> *


cool


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 19 2006, 07:36 PM~5634817
> *  i wanna go this year!
> *


IS YOUR CAR GOIN TO BE READY? :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt


----------



## FallzTownRider (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm pissed i can't go this year i will be in ohio that weekend and i wanted to meet some people on here from layitlow and check out there cars. Oh well there is always next year.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:angry: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by FallzTownRider_@Jul 11 2006, 08:39 PM~5756153
> *I'm pissed i can't go this year i will be in ohio that weekend and i wanted to meet some people on here from layitlow and check out there cars. Oh well there is always next year.
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn i cant go this tim because the show in longview is on 12th and the shorty show is on 13th so that counts me out maybe next year. :angry:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

ANYBODY GO IT WAS CRAZY! THE CRUISE AFTER 10 IT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER. WE CRUISED TILL ABOUT 1 IN THA MORNING!


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 10 2009, 03:23 AM~14722706
> *ANYBODY GO IT WAS CRAZY! THE CRUISE AFTER 10 IT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER. WE CRUISED TILL ABOUT 1 IN THA MORNING!
> *


I thought there was a year limit to cruise? Or is it just the show portion?


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 10 2009, 05:53 PM~14727820
> *I thought there was a year limit to cruise? Or is it just the show portion?
> *


I just looked at this website, http://s208175511.onlinehome.us/, says the show was last week from the 5-9 August.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 10 2009, 04:02 PM~14727916
> *I just looked at this website, http://s208175511.onlinehome.us/, says the show was last week from the 5-9 August.
> *


well as soon as we got there we were cruisin than from 7 to 10 only cars from 77 and down i think could cruise if registered. but after 10 thats when it was bumper to bumper. it was alot of fun. hopefully next year i can take my cutlass to!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## FallzTownRider (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Aug 10 2009, 01:23 AM~14722706
> *ANYBODY GO IT WAS CRAZY! THE CRUISE AFTER 10 IT WAS BUMPER TO BUMPER. WE CRUISED TILL ABOUT 1 IN THA MORNING!
> *


Truthfully i didn't think the cruise from 7 to 10 wasn't that busy and i after 10 wasn't as bad as in the past few years.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Aug 10 2009, 03:53 PM~14727820
> *I thought there was a year limit to cruise? Or is it just the show portion?
> *


THERE IS TILL ABOUT 10 THAN EVERYONE CRUISES AFTER THAT!!!!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

its for 4 too 9 
we went last year and 
we going again thiz year :biggrin: 
we driving 2 and a half hrs


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

whats the date on this?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ima be there!!!!!!!


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

La Conecta will be there for sure, we don't miss a year   everybody come thru and kick it with us. If your comin up 287, we can meet up in tha Falls, and cruise out


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 15 2010, 04:14 PM~17204043
> *whats the date on this?
> *


Its 13th,14th, and 15th. Tha crusie is sat. and sun. is tha show, just right around tha corner


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

Veteranos cc will be there


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

Vernon cruise august. 11,12,13. 2012


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

omarrod48 said:


> Veteranos cc will be there


Stop by homie and chill with us ...


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

you mean the aug 10.11,12 ,2012 the 13 is monday.


----------



## shotgun18 (Sep 17, 2009)

sup big bruce


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

shotgun18 said:


> sup big bruce


What's up homie ya coming down to Vernon this yr ?? If so we usely have a spot ya come through and kick it with us..... bring all the rides bro let's ride


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

5WINDOW49PU said:


> you mean the aug 10.11,12 ,2012 the 13 is monday.


Ya its the 10th 11 12 the 13th was last yr !!!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## illegalregal84 (Jul 12, 2012)

awready gainesville tx rides will b there! any hoppers??


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt gonna try to make it dnt knw yet time flying by


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

Dallas veteranos cc on the way up there!


----------

